# Which Mangaverse would kill Sanji (One Piece) the quickest?



## Kuya (Dec 28, 2010)

He strictly dies from perverted nosebleeds.

- No hentai


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 28, 2010)

My Balls. **


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 28, 2010)

Naruto: Sexy/Harem/ Succubus No Jutsu will destroy him instantly.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2010)

lol even bleach gives him a hard time


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

He enters Fairy Tail.




GG Sanji. .


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2010)

Erza will make sanji his bitch


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 28, 2010)

To love Ru verse. put him in Rito's place. he wont survive for long


and lol Naruto. Kishimoto couldn't draw a sexy woman to save his life


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 28, 2010)

Ichigo 100%


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2010)

Yomeiro Choice


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Naruto: Sexy/Harem/ Succubus No Jutsu will destroy him instantly.



Sanji isnt faling to trannies..


Crows


----------



## Punpun (Dec 28, 2010)

Sanji would kill Naruto on the spot if he ever tried that on him. 

Any basic Harem Manga is a good bet.


----------



## DocTerror (Dec 28, 2010)

Sanji would be dead in the first chapter of To Love Ru.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 28, 2010)

Sanji is immortal in Naru-verse...too many ugly hoes.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 29, 2010)

huff huff where are all the pics guys huff huff


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2010)

If Sanji were part of Fairy Tail, he'd love Lucy and Erza just like he does Nami and Robin.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 29, 2010)

Kuya said:


> If Sanji were part of Fairy Tail, he'd love Lucy and Erza just like he does Nami and Robin.



I think he would be more of a Aquarius lover


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't read harem manga so, I'd say Fairy Tail.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## hazashi (Dec 29, 2010)

imagine all the blood you seen in gantz, that would be the ammount sanji would spill if he entered the gantz room with reika


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 29, 2010)

He goes to To Love Ru verse and lives with Rito.


----------

